# Lebensdauer von OLED



## Markus_P (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Ich habe Interesse an einen OLED Fernseher nur hab ich davor noch einpaar Fragen:

LG nutzt ja weiße OLED mit Farbfilter .... Kontrast sollte dann nicht so perfekt sein wie bei echten Oleds aber das perfekte Schwarz bleibt erhalten und die Lebensdauer steigt auch weil sie sich alle gleichzeitig abnutzen und nicht so schnell nachlassen wie bei normalen OLED die blauen ...

Welche Technik Panasonic nutzt weiß ich noch nicht ist aber auch egal weil andere Hersteller ja auch aufschließen wollen 

Jetzt bleibt die Frage wie lange ein OLED Fernseher schön bleibt?

Da ich kein 0815 RTL schauer bin wo der Ferseher mehrere Stunden jeden Tag durchläuft in SD Qualität sondern meistens nur Filme und Serien über Blue ray, amazon prime und netflix schaue wird der Fernseher maximal im Schnitt pro Tag 1 Stunde eingeschaltet sein (Alle 2 bis 3 Tage für 2 Stunden z.b.)

Dadurch sollte der Fernseher auch eine längere Lebensdauer haben da die OLED ja nicht schlechter werden wenn ich die nicht nutze ...

mfg


----------



## SayHo (20. Dezember 2016)

Zur Lebensdauer kann ich nix sagen außer das es altert aber alle Panels weltweit sei Panasonic Metz LG Löwe die für Fernseher verwendet werden stammen von LG von daher is die reine Panel Lebensdauer von allen gleich


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Dezember 2016)

Markus_P schrieb:


> Jetzt bleibt die Frage wie lange ein OLED Fernseher schön bleibt?



Das ist eine Frage die nur der Hersteller beantworten kann. Das problem: OLEDs altern, und das vergleichsweise sehr schnell. Nach ein paar Hundert Betriebsstunden wäre das Bild normalerweise schon fürn Allerwertesten. Und die verschiedenen Farben altern auch noch verschieden schnell so dass es extrem bescheiden aussieht.

Die Hersteller entgegnen dem, indem sie die OLEDs nur mit halber Kraft fahren beim Verkauf (was immer noch sehr gut ist) und dann dynamisch je nach Verschleiß nachregeln. Wie gut diese Technik der "Verschleißkorrektur" ist entscheidet darüber wie lange das Bild schön bleibt.


----------



## Abductee (20. Dezember 2016)

LG spezifiziert die aktuellen Panele für den Werbeeinsatz (öffentliche Plätze) mit lächerlichen 18h pro Tag und einer 3-Jahresgarantie.
Wenn so was speziell für den öffentlichen Bereich entwickelt wurde, spricht das nicht gerade für eine lange Lebensdauer.
Die aktuellen Dell-Monitore haben ja auch Pixel-Shift und einen Annäherungssensor um die Lebenszeit zu schönen.
Als Langzeitanschaffung (viele Betriebsstunden) ist OLED momentan immer noch ungeeignet.


----------



## BloodySuicide (21. Dezember 2016)

Zur CES sollen neue Panels von LG kommen, welche wohl eine bessere Lebensdauer haben sollen. LG ist sich dem Problem bewusst und arbeitet dran.


----------



## soth (21. Dezember 2016)

Die Halbwertszeit von OLEDs liegt bei besserer Herstellung bei >60 000 h. 
Problematisch wird es nur bei hohen Helligkeiten/Temperaturen, weil die LEDs schneller altern. Public-Info-Displays würde ich deshalb eher weniger als Maßstab nutzen.

Btw. sehe ich auch die Lebenszeit von LEDs in den "stylischen" HDR-Fernsehern als kritisch an.


----------



## Markus_P (21. Dezember 2016)

18 Stunden am Tag und 3 Jahre?

Wenn ich nur 1 Stunde am Tag schaue im Schnitt wären das übertrieben gesagt 54 Jahre 

Auf die CES werde ich bestimmt warten ... vl zeigt Panasonic oder ein anderer Hersteller mehr über mikro LED Bildschirme welche auch einen hohen Kontrast versprechen

Aber solange der Fernseher ausgeschaltet ist altern die OLED nicht oder? bin mir das bissl unssicher da es ja "organisch" ist


----------



## Superwip (21. Dezember 2016)

> Welche Technik Panasonic nutzt weiß ich noch nicht ist aber auch egal weil andere Hersteller ja auch aufschließen wollen



Gegenwärtig nutzt Panasonic soweit ich weiß LG Panels- und alle anderen Hersteller auch.


----------



## SayHo (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich denk mal beim aktuellen vortschritt der Technik wird eh in 5-10 Jahren ne neue glotze fällig und das Thema 4k und hdr bzw Dolby Vision is halt aktuell nur mit oled machbar und da ist meiner Meinung nach und von verschiedenen Test berichten nach von LG die E6 Serie die beste ist halt nur die frage ob man soviel ausgeben will

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## garfield36 (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mal mit einem Mitarbeiter von LG gesprochen. Der meinte, dass die 2016er-Generation bezüglich der Lebenserwartung bereits mit herkömmlichen Geräten gleichgezogen habe. Gleichlautende Meldungen habe ich auch schon im Internet gelesen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Januar 2017)

Da hätte ich gerne mal ein Gerät gesehen, das seit Markteinführung der entsprechenden Panels am Stück angeschaltet war, was dann ja schon >5000 Stunden gewesen sein müssten (und was ich als mindestens zu erreichende Betriebsdauer ansehen würde). Solche Testgeräte gibts beim Hersteller garantiert zur Erfahrungssammlung.

Da würde man ja dann erkennen wie das OLED gealtert ist.


----------



## zeus0r (2. Februar 2017)

OLEDs leben genau 42 jahre.


----------



## JanJake (2. Februar 2017)

LEDs unterliegen so keinem Verschleiß. Zumindest nicht in der Form wie eben normale Glühlampen.

Gehen eigentlich nur kaputt, wenn die überlastet werden, ansonsten können die tatsächlich Jahrzehnte überstehen. Das ist auch der Grund warum die ersten LED Rückleuchten an PKWs heute noch leben ohne Probleme und die jüngeren ständig kaputt gehen (Golf Plus/Passat etc). Die werden ständig überlastet und an der Grenze des möglichen betrieben.  

Auf der anderen Seite, heute wird kein Hersteller mehr eine LED bauen die 100.000h+ hält oder länger! 

Als ich mit der LED Bastelei im Jugendlichen Leichtsinn anfing (vor über 10 Jahren wo die Blaue LED gerade Neu war!), haben ich mit LEDs herum gebraten und gelötet bis der Arzt kommt. Da stand dann damals noch eine Lebensdauer von über 100.000h+ auf der Verpackung! Heute ist bei 10k-50k Stunden schluss! Wie die LED aber am Ende hält, hängt von sehr vielem ab. Wird diese überlastet oder eben deutlich unter ihrer Maximalen Leistung betrieben. An sich, können LEDs sehr sehr lange halten! 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, hält eine LED länger als die älteste Glühlampe, die seid über 100 Jahren leuchtet?  

OLED halten dagegen kürzer, es sind LEDs aus Organischen Materialien, die sich irgendwann zersetzen. An sich sollten es etwa 10.000h sein. Also in etwa eine Dauer Nutzung von etwas mehr als einem Jahr. 

Jedoch kommt man damit auch nicht weiter, einige halten eben länger, andere nicht! Ich nutze seid über 8 Jahren ein und den selben Monitor. Es ist zwar ein LCD Monitor mit nur 22", aber er tut es noch. Der hat mit Sicherheit 20.000h und mehr bereits drauf! Jeden Tag zwischen 4 und 12h! Mal deutlich mehr, mal aber auch ein paar Tage gar nicht. Klar, er verliert an Leuchtkraft, denn ich habe ein paar jüngere, weniger benutzte davon mir später noch gebraucht gekauft. So habe ich von dem Modell 3 Stück. Alle sind von den Farben minimal unterschiedlich obwohl es 100% das gleiche Modell ist. Aber mir ist das egal, es reicht für mich. Und falls mal einer von meinen drei aufgibt, habe ich sogar noch einen 4. 

Aber bei Monitoren oder eben Bildschirmen, ist meine Erfahrung, es geht nicht das Panel kaputt, egal ob LED oder eben LCD, Plasma oder was auch immer, sondern das Netzteil für die Hintergrund beleuchtung! Das habe ich schon bei sehr vielen Monitoren erlebt jetzt! Die Kondensatoren auf den Platinen sind fast das 1. was kaputt geht dafür! Daher habe ich meine auch mal auseinander genommen und angesehen. Es sind zum Glück keine Elkos sondern normale, die sehen alle noch gut aus! Aber so etwas kann man mit etwas Geschick auch noch selber Reparieren.


----------



## soth (3. Februar 2017)

Es ist wirklich nicht schwer etwas zur Lebenszeit von OLEDs zu finden:http://www.dupont.com/content/dam/d...logy/documents/DEC-DuPont_OLED_Technology.pdf


----------



## Superwip (3. Februar 2017)

soth schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich nicht schwer etwas zur Lebenszeit von OLEDs zu finden:http://www.dupont.com/content/dam/d...logy/documents/DEC-DuPont_OLED_Technology.pdf



Das stimmt. LEDs erreichen heute eine Lebensdauer im Bereich einiger zehntausend Stunden wobei man die Lebensdauer im Wesentlichen als eine einer Exponentialfunktion folgenden Abnahme der Helligkeit bei zunehmenden Betriebsstunden (abhängig auch von Temperatur und Lichtstrom...) beschreiben kann. Auf dieser Basis kann man die Lebensdauer auch auf Basis relativ kurzer Beobachtungszeiträume gut extrapolieren.

Allerdings ist das ja noch immer nur die halbe Wahrheit.

Wichtig ist ja auch was der TV bzw. Bildschirm daraus macht.

Wenn manche Pixel bzw. Subpixel nach ein paar tausend Stunden eine gegenüber anderen nur um ein paar Prozent oder sogar nur ein paar Promill reduzierte Helligkeit haben kann das die Bildqualität etwa schon deutlich beeinträchtigen. Diesen Effekt könnte man aber mittelfristig kompensieren indem man die Alterung durch einen Betriebsstundenabhängig höheren Betriebsstrom kompensiert.


----------



## soth (3. Februar 2017)

Alternativ nutzt man überall die gleichen Farbe und erzeugt die Subpixel Farben mit Quantum-Dot.


----------



## Superwip (4. Februar 2017)

Mit dem Verzicht auf verschiedenfarbige LEDs als Subpixel zu gunsten von einfarbigen mit Quantum-Dot oder auch als weiße LED mit Farbfilter verringert man die Problematik der unterschiedlichen Alterung der einzelnen Farben man kann allerdings die unterschiedliche Alterung einzelner Bildbereiche und fallweise das Einbrennen nicht eliminieren. Das sind eigentlich die größten Probleme bei der Alterung von OLEDs.


----------



## soth (4. Februar 2017)

Falls die 500 000 h stimmen ist die unterschiedliche Nutzung eher ein akademisches Problem. Zudem schließt mein Ansatz deinen ja nicht aus.


----------

